
Rpi-logic-analyzer: a simple stand-alone logic analyzer - luu
https://github.com/osnr/rpi-logic-analyzer
======
zokier
For bit more serious performance, check out BeagleLogic which provides 12
channels at 100MSPS on BeagleBone Black.

* Presentation: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDbEAq33vdA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDbEAq33vdA)

* GitHub: [https://github.com/abhishek-kakkar/BeagleLogic](https://github.com/abhishek-kakkar/BeagleLogic)

~~~
mmastrac
Wow. That's in the ballpark of the DS1045Z I just bought. What an impressive
technical achievement.

~~~
deutronium
The scope you've got actually has an ADC which samples at 1G Sa/s :) rather
than 100M Sa/s

~~~
mmastrac
Yeah, it's in the ballpark -- not the same as it, but not really that far off
either.

------
userbinator
Just about any computer with input pins can be turned into an LA, so not
surprising that this happened to an RPi.

For practical use, however, the sampling frequency is far too low and it
really needs a triggering option. If you really wanted to use an RPi as an LA,
then I think plugging in one of the cheap FX2LP-based LAs and running Sigrok
([http://sigrok.org/wiki/Embedded](http://sigrok.org/wiki/Embedded) ) on it
would give you far better capabilities.

~~~
go1979
Naive question ... is the key difference between the Arduino,RPi,etc. and your
vanilla laptop or PC with respect to physical computing that the first class
of devices has a ADC and pins for hooking up sensors? Does that first class of
devices have a name?

~~~
zokier
I'd say the difference between Arduino and RPi is far greater than the
difference between RPi and vanilla PC.

RPi is very much just a computer with couple GPIO (general purpose
input/output) pins exposed. RPi runs pretty much the same Linux as your PC
would. Indeed RPi originally was designed to allow school pupils to have cheap
access to Ubuntu and LibreOffice and whatnot, the maker community thing was
kinda just a sideproduct of that. This class of devices are commonly called
single-board computers.

Arduino on the other hand is designed to run your code on bare metal and
typically does not involve operating system of any sort. That means that you
got very direct access to the HW, and also that you generally have fairly
solid hard realtime guarantees. Arduinos also have orders of magnitude less
resources (memory/compute/storage) available than RPi but also consume
order(s?) of magnitude less power. I'd call this class devboards.

One relatively important distinction between the two is that RPi class devices
can be considered self-hosting in the sense that you can program the devices
on the device itself without another computer, whereas Arduino development
generally always requires a host computer that programs ("flashes") the
device.

